# LPG Tralee



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We were struggling to find LPG this week, and couldn't get online search links to work. We asked at a garage in Tralee if they knew of anywhere local and found out that they actually sold LPG although it was not advertised.
It's the Texaco Garage on the right hand side of the road from Tralee to Dingle. I think the GPS co-o4rdinates are approx N 52.2537 W 9.7385


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Here's a list of lpg in the UK and Ireland I just got off the web, no idea how accurate it is. .KML and .OV2 formats.

Ian


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have found the Irish LPG Association list of retailers to be a bit inaccurate, a good many of the sites listed are either no longer in operation or have stopped keeping LPG. The trouble seems to be that they don't update it except to add new ones when they know about them, Alan.


----------

